# alimentation imac intel



## blastmat (26 Mai 2012)

Bonjours à tous 
Je suis nouveau sur le forum.
Je possède un imac alu intel 24 pouces 2.8ghz de début 2008 et je voulais savoir s'il est possible de modifier l'alimentation générale du mac et ainsi rajouter d'autre port sata.
Sans risque bien entendu pour la carte mere.
Ou voir de mettre une ralonge sata en y pour alimenter de disque dur en internes et conserver l'optical drive.

Mreci par avance, et bonne bidouille


----------



## blastmat (29 Mai 2012)

J'ai commandé ceci:
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B007C51YSI/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
Je l'aurai vendredi je vais voir si ca peut fonctionner


----------



## flotow (30 Mai 2012)

Tu vas avoir la carte sur le bureau accrochée au bout d'un fil


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juin 2012)

Pas sûr que la carte soit reconnue par l'iMac.


----------

